# Model S Clearance



## nomoc02

Has anyone found the ground clearance on the model S to be too low? I’m mainly concerned about bottoming out on speed bumps or driving in deep snow. Thanks.


----------



## garsh

The Model S comes with an active air suspension that lets you adjust the ride height.

If there are particular areas that you visit often that have ground clearance issues, you can raise the suspension higher, and the car will remember to raise the suspension every time you go back to that area.


----------



## serpico007

I'm not concerned as stated above, I used the air suspension on my car when it snows and up/down driveways. Works great and you can set it to remember at certain locations if you like.


----------



## Lzervrrd

nomoc02 said:


> Has anyone found the ground clearance on the model S to be too low? I'm mainly concerned about bottoming out on speed bumps or driving in deep snow. Thanks.


I share this concern. I have a 2015 with coil suspension and scrape all over the place, such as getting on the ferry!

Can I get taller coils or spacers to add an inch or 2?


----------



## AStuf

My issue is that I don't realize that I need to raise the suspension until after I scrape. The normal is a bit low but okay for most places. It would be nice to have a smart car that would see the bump/lip and automatically raise.


----------

